# Hope's First Photo with Her Papa!



## Tay (Sep 21, 2015)

Absolutely love this photo- such a classic! :laugh2:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Love the pic. Both look really happy. :smile2:


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------

